# New desktop/KDE/Gimp slowness



## nbsjbsd (Sep 30, 2019)

Long time UNIX SA here. Finally gave up my linux install and got a nice desktop with KDE. After a few tweaks here and there I'm really happy to be running a FreeBSD desktop - no more systemd!!!! Anyway, I do take a lot of photos and use Darktable and Gimp heavily. I was a bit surprised that Gimp was as slow as it is. I'm running v2.10. On my old linux install gimp ran quite smooth - v 2.8 something. Looking around I see that Gimp slowness with 2.10 has been reported quite a bit. Anyone run into this on FreeBSD 12? Any hints on speeding Gimp up? I uninstalled it and tried to install version 2.8.x from the ports collection but I couldn't chase all the dependencies - too many rabbit holes. 

thanks all


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm satisfied with the speed of Gimp 2.10.10 on FreeBSD 12.0 RELEASE. The new interface is a bit of a mess though.


----------

